# N00b tank week 2



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

plants still growing nicely. Some leafs near the bottom are dying where no lights can reach them, while new leafs are coming out at the top.

the last shot is my betta sleeping in the cave during night time... he usually goes into his "room" at around 11pm


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow that looks really nice.......what are the specs for this set up?

Good Job!


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

cool little pebble path for your betta to take evening walks!


----------

